# collet wrenches for porter cable



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Moving forward with making my new router table. Got the Porter cable router motor today but the OEM collet wrenches that came with it are really poor quality. so I am looking for some replacements.

I know some of you really like the Muscle Chuck but there is no money in the budget for it. I have some open end wrenches that I use on my tractor but I would have to grind one of them down and that would weaken it for tractor use. Besides that they are fairly bulky for using on the router.

To get to my question: Rockler, Woodcraft, Peachtree and I am sure others all sell offset router wrenches. Those of you that have the offset wrenches, which brand do you prefer? 

Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If it's the same collet as my 890 and 690 porter cables, it's a 1-1/8 wrench. You can find them at woodcraft and rocker, or look for low profile or thin head wrenches at the hardware store.

I have a full size combination wrench I have ground a little thinner, because the stamped wrenches slip on the arbor nut. The wider wrench is more comfortable to use


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My router and plate just sit on the rabbet around the hole so that I can remove it to change bits. That eliminates the need for an offset wrench. Even though I switched to a Musclechuck I still take it out to loosen it. It’s just easier that way. That’s assuming you aren’t using a lift with that router.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I know I bought a set for my Bosch 1617EVKS and just Googled for chuck wrenches for that router and got plenty of results. Choose from there.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> My router and plate just sit on the rabbet around the hole so that I can remove it to change bits. That eliminates the need for an offset wrench. Even though I switched to a Musclechuck I still take it out to loosen it. It’s just easier that way. That’s assuming you aren’t using a lift with that router.


*tappet wrench* for the shaft..


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Actually I am using a lift. I don't need the offset, I just need a better wrench. The PC 7518 is a hog to lift out of the table port. I have a set off Rockler offsets for my Bosch. They are okay, small and easy to use but the horror stories about the jaws screws falling into router motor concern me. I am going away from the Bosch so that concern is going too.

Growing up on the farm I thought I knew about most tools but have not heard of a tappet wrench. I will have to do an internet search on tappet wrenches.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is a set on Amazon that looks pretty good if you don't need them offset looks like good ratings .
https://www.amazon.com/Grip-Super-Thin-Wrench-Set/dp/B001HZQW0Y/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=thin+open+end+wrenches&qid=1590504263&sr=8-2


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

roxanne562001 said:


> Here is a set on Amazon that looks pretty good if you don't need them offset looks like good ratings .
> https://www.amazon.com/Grip-Super-Thin-Wrench-Set/dp/B001HZQW0Y/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=thin+open+end+wrenches&qid=1590504263&sr=8-2


the stamped ones bend pretty easily w/ a little heat..


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

Well it is like this. I really want to handle the wrench before I buy it. If it is stamped or 18 inches long like my tractor wrenches, I think I will deal with what I got. I live in the middle of ranch and farm land and apparently the locals have no need for tappet wrenches. 

NAPA - never had heard of a tappet wrench
Oreilly's Auto parts -never had heard of a tappet wrench
Carquest- Sales person knew what they were but had never sold any and had no idea where to get one. Maybe Snap On tool he thought.

On line Menard's, Lowes, Home Depot, Northern Tool, and Harbor Freight either had nothing or over 2000 items to search thru if I searched "tappet wrench"

Using "thin wrench" got me better results so I will try the local Napa and Oreilly's tomorrow for "thin" wrenches. I am sure Snap On has them but they only do wholesale to local mechanics around here.

I guess if need be I should be able to grind down a crowfoot and use it with a short breaker bar.

Thanks every one for your efforts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Charlie68 said:


> Well it is like this. I really want to handle the wrench before I buy it. If it is stamped or 18 inches long like my tractor wrenches, I think I will deal with what I got. I live in the middle of ranch and farm land and apparently the locals have no need for tappet wrenches.
> 
> NAPA - never had heard of a tappet wrench
> Oreilly's Auto parts -never had heard of a tappet wrench
> ...


hard to believe

*https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=tappet+wrenches&atb=v96-1&ia=web*


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

I use these wrenches with my Porter Cable router. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bora-4028-Offset-Collet-Wrenches/dp/B076FGCTSD

They are plenty heavy duty enough for the task and with the rubber handle they easy enough on the hands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

Snap on tools , Mac tools , Gray tools (Canada)
Tappet adjusters are specialized mechanic tools


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

After you purchase something cheaper than the Muscle Chuck, start saving your coins for the Muscle Chuck. I did and have not regretted it.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

LeftFinger said:


> Snap on tools , Mac tools , Gray tools (Canada)
> Tappet adjusters are specialized mechanic tools


I've never heard the name of that wrench before. I seen em, used em, just never heard that name. All the tappets I have adjusted were with a socket.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have two Rockler FX router lifts and the collet raises above the table if I remove the insert. You are right the PC wrenches and/or wrench and the button are cheesey. I ordered from ebay.com two 1/4 inch thick PC wrenches. I like the wrenches because they a solid steel and being 1/4 inch thick I dont have to worry about them slipping off and/or bending.


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

ranman said:


> I've never heard the name of that wrench before. I seen em, used em, just never heard that name. All the tappets I have adjusted were with a socket.



Imagine setting them on an old flathead engine where you had to reach in through a panel on the side of an engine . That's where the name originated.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

LeftFinger said:


> ranman said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard the name of that wrench before. I seen em, used em, just never heard that name. All the tappets I have adjusted were with a socket.
> ...


Should have named em Flathead wrenches. 🙂
I've only done hydraulic small block Chevys.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

gdonham1 said:


> I have two Rockler FX router lifts and the collet raises above the table if I remove the insert. You are right the PC wrenches and/or wrench and the button are cheesey. I ordered from ebay.com two 1/4 inch thick PC wrenches. I like the wrenches because they a solid steel and being 1/4 inch thick I dont have to worry about them slipping off and/or bending.


I hate my stamped PC wrenches because they fit so sloppy. Gonna check the pawn shop for some real wrenches.


----------



## Charlie68 (Dec 30, 2019)

I am glad I am not the only one who had not heard of a tappet wrench. Thank you all again for your help


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If your are talking about the insert plate screws, use a button magnet on the screw driver to hold them until they are in place again.I broke down and just got musclechucks for my tables, I have the same router you do.

Herb


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Charlie68 said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who had not heard of a tappet wrench. Thank you all again for your help



A tappet wrench is sort of like “Jiffy” cabinet. Only people from a given era know what the heck you’re talking about. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mbrun said:


> A tappet wrench is sort of like “Jiffy” cabinet. Only people from a given era know what the heck you’re talking about.


or are old enough...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mbrun said:


> A tappet wrench is sort of like “Jiffy” cabinet. Only people from a given era know what the heck you’re talking about.


I'll bite..
I know it as a clothes steamer cabinet...


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

Jiffy cabinet ? sounds like a water closet


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

And here you have it. A ‘Jiffy Cabinet’. 










When I was growing up, and still to this day, myself and I believe most members of my family refer to parts drawers like this as ‘Jiffy Cabinets’. 

I believe it is like the Kleenex - Facial Tissue thing. Jiffy Manufacturing designed it and made the concept popular so the name stuck for many people.

I found this image on EBay.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loquin (9 mo ago)

Charlie68 said:


> Growing up on the farm I thought I knew about most tools but have not heard of a tappet wrench. I will have to do an internet search on tappet wrenches.


Know it's an old thread, but https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Proto-J3536-Pattern-Service/dp/B0025PS90Q


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum @Loquin ....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Loquin


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you decided to join the fun Loquin.


----------

